# Where to get a flush trim bit?



## wanart (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a 3 flute flush trim bit with a shear? Whiteside has shear angle flush trim bits. MLCS has 3 flute flush trim bits, but there is no mention of a shear angle and I can't tell from their pictures if there is a shear and they neglected to mention it. I'm trying to find a good bit to use with a split fence for joining.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wanart

You may want to take a hard look at the 
Spiral Flush Trim Bit with 2 bearings.#7399
SOLID CARBIDE BITS

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid_sets.html

They do work great for what you want to do, just crank up the speed to 20,000rpm and let it go to work.

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i use amana bit's I have the flush trim It works very well and they are very good I thank they are rated with whiteside as far ar sharpness Dont cost as much as whiteside Their is a cabnet supply house that carry's them So i dont have to order Check in your area Their may be a supply place near you del

here is a link to the flush trim amana bits 

http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/47090.html


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, wanart

I've never used there bits but Woodline has them.

www.woodline.com/scripts/prodList.asp

Rusty


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I suggest that you go to Infinitytools.com, they have anumber of bits with shear angles. I have a trimmer bit from them and it works like a charm.. Woodnut656


----------

